# big cat



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Who is willing to let me text them a pic of a long tailed cat from Holt that was hanging out close to some chickens the other night and post it for me? My phone won't let me attach the pic to the forum.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

I will, I'll send my number.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Here it is


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

thats pretty cool.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

That pictures not very good. But we did see a big cat, last year just north of Holt in Black water. :thumbsup: They are there for sure.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Long tail, small ears. Possibly a jaguarundi?


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Here's my two cents... they all say there's more down south than up here but they don't have the habitat to hide good down there. You take an already elusive animal and put them in Eglin blackwater yellow river area all the way to bama. We are talking hundreds of thousands of acres and what do you get? You get less sightings. I wonder why? But like everything else the people that spend no time in the woods write up all the articles about them and their numbers.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks like a big house cat! Lol


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Joraca said:


> Long tail, small ears. Possibly a jaguarundi?


 Strong possibility. Very credible friend of mine saw one near the Tallapoosa River outside Montgomery. He came to me and described what he saw. In his case, it was not a fleeting glimpse or in poor light. He saw it, stopped his truck to look at it (twenty yards away), and said it did NOT run off immediately, meaning he had the chance to study it. Reddish tan color, long tail, bigger than a bobcat. I said, "Jaguarundi?"
He said, "What is that?" Together, we looked it up on the internet, and when a picture popped up on the screen, he immediately said, "THAT'S IT!"

No redbird in it's mouth.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

House Cat


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Chupacabra.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Housecat
If there were any "big cats" around here someone on this forum would have gotten an unmistakable game cam picture of one - just one.....anybody?


----------



## fatpossum (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah I always wondered why no proof in the form of confirmed tracks or pics from game cameras. Sfl habitat can be as thick or thicker. Look up big cypress.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

I think it is possible there may be a very small number of Florida panther (0% chance of a black panther) in our area- but I have to go with house cat on the pic also


----------



## Rolls Tide (Feb 2, 2012)

I think it is the ellusive yellow tabby, and the reason they dont show up on game cameras is becauuse they only travel with bigfoot and it is common knowledge, that bigfoot can smell a game camera......


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

The same people that think that panthers don't exist in northwest Florida are probably the same ones that think that if a picture wasn't posted to this exact forum of a deer and they didn't touch it in person then it didn't happen. Most big bucks killed in this area never make it on a public site. Get real how many people you think have time to snap a picture of an animal that is elusive as a panther tryn hard? Most encounters I have heard and seen myself (2) have only seen it for a few seconds. Hundreds of thousands of acres if woods with very few game camera s on public land. They are there.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Housecat
> If there were any "big cats" around here someone on this forum would have gotten an unmistakable game cam picture of one - just one.....anybody?


I think my pic is about as close as a good pic that you are going to get:


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Alittle bit grainy. Looks like a house cat. They tell me that most of the panthers here in Florida are so inbred leading to a genetic trait that shows up is a tight curve at the tip of the tail.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

nastukey said:


> They tell me that most of the panthers here in Florida are so inbred leading to a genetic trait that shows up is a tight curve at the tip of the tail...



That's Alabama fans, not the panthers.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Telum Pisces said:


> I think my pic is about as close as a good pic that you are going to get:


Boom! That ain't no bobcat.


----------



## Sharkbait (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone that doesn't think we have Black Panthers in this area, hasn't spent very much time in the woods.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Panthers? Hell yeah. Black panthers? Not a chance.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Awesome pic Telum!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

This is a picture I took a couple weekends ago off the Escambia River. It was as big as the palm of my hand. Definitely a big cat, but not too sure of what. Possibly a bobcat, as I have never seen one up close to know how big there paws are. O*D*W


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

CountryFolksCanSurvive22 said:


> The same people that think that panthers don't exist in northwest Florida are probably the same ones that think that if a picture wasn't posted to this exact forum of a deer and they didn't touch it in person then it didn't happen. Most big bucks killed in this area never make it on a public site. Get real how many people you think have time to snap a picture of an animal that is elusive as a panther tryn hard? Most encounters I have heard and seen myself (2) have only seen it for a few seconds. Hundreds of thousands of acres if woods with very few game camera s on public land. They are there.


. OK brother. If you say that's a cougar or panther or big cat or a fricken reindeer - I believe ya! Flat sure not worth arguing about. Just would like to see a picture that ain't fuzzy, blurry, way out of proportion or photoshopped. Seems to me like there should be more pics around - that's all I'm sayin' Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> I think my pic is about as close as a good pic that you are going to get:


 That's about as good as I've seen and yet still "not enough evidence to overturn the ruling on the field" 
Here's the kind we need


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Scruggspc said:


> Boom! That ain't no bobcat.


If you blow it up you can see the spots on the belly and left front arm. Bobcat...
I'm loving the posts calling the people crazy who don't believe in black panthers. 
In the original pic that started this thread - is the cat smaller/shorter than some tall grass right behind him. Couldn't tell for sure.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Head shape alone should tell it's not a bob cat. As far as the black panther " doubters," that's science. Panthers and mountain lions don't have the genes to be melanistic.

I would poop where I stood if I saw that cat Try' n.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

CountryFolksCanSurvive22 said:


> The same people that think that panthers don't exist in northwest Florida are probably the same ones that think that if a picture wasn't posted to this exact forum of a deer and they didn't touch it in person then it didn't happen. Most big bucks killed in this area never make it on a public site. Get real how many people you think have time to snap a picture of an animal that is elusive as a panther tryn hard? Most encounters I have heard and seen myself (2) have only seen it for a few seconds. Hundreds of thousands of acres if woods with very few game camera s on public land. They are there.


Funny ......I think an automobile( aka roadkill )would be more value than a game camera too prove that the elusive panther does not exist in NW Florida woods..........Blackwater River State Forest, Eglin AFB Reservation or Apalachicola National Forest.

Several hundred Panthers have been killed in south Florida from vehicles over the past ten years.........

Roadkills are a" biological sampling tool " on wildlife populations....indicating... that a species is in the area........


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

The cat in the first pic is a house cat. Compare its size to the size of the space between the rails in the gait its standing in front of. Its less than a foot tall.

As far as panthers go. Im sure there are some in the area. Its hard enough to see a panther in the rocky mountains, where they thrive, with out dogs. They are masters at hiding.

Now, "black panthers" arent panthers at all so technically they do t exist. A black panther is actually a black jaguar, and these do exist, though probably not around this area.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

K-Bill said:


> If you blow it up you can see the spots on the belly and left front arm. Bobcat...
> I'm loving the posts calling the people crazy who don't believe in black panthers.
> In the original pic that started this thread - is the cat smaller/shorter than some tall grass right behind him. Couldn't tell for sure.


Black panthers don't freakin exist!! Panthers do not have the genes to be black, plain and simple.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Black panthers don't freakin exist!! Panthers do not have the genes to be black, plain and simple.


To be clear - I agree with you 100%! Haha. When I say I'm loving the posts calling (me and you) crazy for not believing in black panthers, I meant that in the same way I would laugh and love a post if someone called me crazy for not believing in Santa Claus.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Now you just wait a damn minute Bill. Don't be bringing Santa into this... he don't have nothing to do with it. This is about cats...Not Santa... He is real... I saw him with my own eyes... and he eats the cookies I leave out for him every single Christmas... You just leave him out of it....Serious....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

K-Bill said:


> I would laugh and love a post if someone called me crazy for not believing in Santa Claus.


WHATTTTTTT!
you not gettin' crap for Christmas dude!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Haha - well maybe I AM the crazy one


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Cat in the picture is stated to be 30-35 yards from the camera per the land owner. He also has a picture of a healthy Yote standing close to the weed, a lot closer to the camera.
I said house cat till I saw the two pictures side by side and that changed my perspective on the size of the cat!!! Next time he needs to see if he can find the paw print for verification.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Nevermind


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

So anybody know what this is?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jspooney said:


> So anybody know what this is?


black jaguar

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

jspooney said:


> So anybody know what this is?


Looks like a mount some one put in front of a game camera


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I think big cats of both colors are out there. Animals that someone got as a pet and realized they couldn't handle a big cat so they let it go.

Black and brown ones


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

That does look like a mount


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

jspooney said:


> So anybody know what this is?


Where did you get that picture? I had someone at gulf power show me that and said it was over near pensacola on a game cam.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Theres a big cat, a red wolf and a bear that frequent the trail behind my place in crestviee.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Sharkbait said:


> Anyone that doesn't think we have Black Panthers in this area, hasn't spent very much time in the woods.


Sorry, but I don't because they do not exist . I was raised in the woods practically as a lot of others on here were.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

archer-1 said:


> Cat in the picture is stated to be 30-35 yards from the camera per the land owner. He also has a picture of a healthy Yote standing close to the weed, a lot closer to the camera.
> I said house cat till I saw the two pictures side by side and that changed my perspective on the size of the cat!!! Next time he needs to see if he can find the paw print for verification.


Edit: Cat was 35-40 FEET from the camera...not yards. When the cat picture is superimposed over the pic of the yote it would be one heck of a house cat!


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

gastonfish said:


> Sorry, but I don't because they do not exist . I was raised in the woods practically as a lot of others on here were.


Exactly!


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I re-uploaded this picture in case no one could see it. I took this picture two weeks ago along the Escambia River. It is definitely a big cat paw print, and it was as big as the palm of my hand. I was thinking a bobcat, but it seems too big. However, I have never seen a bobcat up lose to know how big they get. O*D*W


----------



## Hercules (Nov 28, 2010)

I saw a black jaguar about 20 years ago in Cantonment with 3 cubs crossing a dirt road. I thought it was a myth until I saw it. And a year after that my dad was sitting in a stand bow hunting, heard something that sounded like limbs snapping for awhile behind a thicket in front of him. When he got down to investigate it he saw a black jaguar eating a fawn. It took off and scared the shit out of him. My dad was nervous to bowhunt without a pistol after that. Of course they have turned most of those woods into neighborhoods now so I wouldn't doubt if most of them are gone.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

I work for a company that has me in the woods a lot. I service the cell tower equipment at the bottom of towers. 2 years ago I was on Range Road off of 285 just south o I10. I was on my out of the woods and saw a black panther run across the road 25 yards in front of me.
I know what I saw supposedly does not exist. I saw it! It scared the crap out of me being three miles deep in the woods. However, he/ it didn't stick around. It was daylight and it was perfectly clear out.
There are people that have lived here their whole lives and have never seen a bear either. Does that mean they don't exist? I have seen two in fifteen years. Both of these animals were seen on Eglin property.


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

While I can accept that the occasional Florida panther might pass through our area, if you really see a black panther you are seeing an animal that has thus far not been known to exist according to current zoology...


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Katartizo said:


> I work for a company that has me in the woods a lot. I service the cell tower equipment at the bottom of towers. 2 years ago I was on Range Road off of 285 just south o I10. I was on my out of the woods and saw a black panther run across the road 25 yards in front of me.
> I know what I saw supposedly does not exist. I saw it! It scared the crap out of me being three miles deep in the woods. However, he/ it didn't stick around. It was daylight and it was perfectly clear out.
> There are people that have lived here their whole lives and have never seen a bear either. Does that mean they don't exist? I have seen two in fifteen years. Both of these animals were seen on Eglin property.


Sure it wasn't a black coyote?


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

jspooney said:


> So anybody know what this is?


Looks like a melanistic leopard. I think I see spots in there. Unless someone turned it loose after raising it as a pet, this is likely taken in Africa. I could be wrong, but that's what it looks like to me.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Katartizo said:


> I work for a company that has me in the woods a lot. I service the cell tower equipment at the bottom of towers. 2 years ago I was on Range Road off of 285 just south o I10. I was on my out of the woods and saw a black panther run across the road 25 yards in front of me.
> I know what I saw supposedly does not exist. I saw it! It scared the crap out of me being three miles deep in the woods. However, he/ it didn't stick around. It was daylight and it was perfectly clear out.
> There are people that have lived here their whole lives and have never seen a bear either. Does that mean they don't exist? I have seen two in fifteen years. Both of these animals were seen on Eglin property.


So you saw an animal that isn't genetically possible? I want some of what you were smoking.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

bigbulls said:


> The cat in the first pic is a house cat. Compare its size to the size of the space between the rails in the gait its standing in front of. Its less than a foot tall.


Exactly what I said when I first saw the pic. House cat unless that is a 20ft tall pasture gate behind it. The OP should know how tall his gate is


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

http://showme.co.za/nelspruit/news/chasing-mpumalangas-black-leopard/

Check out the pic. I'm on my phone or I'd post it.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

deersniper270 said:


> Exactly what I said when I first saw the pic. House cat unless that is a 20ft tall pasture gate behind it. The OP should know how tall his gate is


OP is not the land owner.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> So you saw an animal that isn't genetically possible? I want some of what you were smoking.


I am willing to say it was a black jaguar. Not being the expert that some seem to be. I know it was huge. I wasn't smoking anything. It's tail was at least 3-4 feet long. That being said, I only posted what I saw. I could have mistook it for a panther, but as I stated I am not an expert. I didn't intend to question anyone's intelligence. I have learned stuff on this site. I look forward to continued learning experiences. I certainly never intend to insult anyone.


----------



## VOLMAN (Sep 3, 2009)

Don't doubt it. I saw one just west of Baker on 4 right in front of house huts west of town with the fenced in pasture with flag pole in the center. He was in the ditch watching a yearling feed about 20 yards from it it. Tail up in air twitching fixing to pounce. I stopped at pic in save in baker when I saw the possum cop there and told him and he said I was crazy. I was sober as a judge and know what I saw.


----------



## VOLMAN (Sep 3, 2009)

*house


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

K-Bill said:


> http://showme.co.za/nelspruit/news/chasing-mpumalangas-black-leopard/
> 
> Check out the pic. I'm on my phone or I'd post it.


hmmmmmm........


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Lol - you guys are going to be afraid to go into the woods before daylight :thumbup:

found this on my game cam today


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

HisName said:


> Lol - you guys are going to be afraid to go into the woods before daylight :thumbup:
> 
> found this on my game cam today



That is awesome.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

HisName said:


> Lol - you guys are going to be afraid to go into the woods before daylight :thumbup:
> 
> found this on my game cam today


ehh, too blurry, doesn't count lol


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

K-Bill said:


> http://showme.co.za/nelspruit/news/chasing-mpumalangas-black-leopard/
> 
> Check out the pic. I'm on my phone or I'd post it.



Right, black leopards and black jaguars are known forms..black panther...not.

P_


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I grew up on a farm in Alabama and have hunted all my life. I have seen and gotten numerous photos of black panthers, just like this one I got this week.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

So am I reading this correctly? All the ppl saying there is no such thing as a black panther are really just arguing semantics? Jaguar, panther, mountain lion, cougar etc. big cat black in color?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

PEOPLE!!!! THERE ARE NO BIG BLACK CATS IN NORTH AMERICA!!!! Well... except in the hood....But still....


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

espo16 said:


> PEOPLE!!!! THERE ARE NO BIG BLACK CATS IN NORTH AMERICA!!!! Well... except in the hood....But still....


What about the ones that people get as pets and eventually give up and let them loose?


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

They, like pet deer or any other animal raised in captivity have a VERY small chance of making it in the wild.


----------

